# Web TV Orange et leur lecteur VLC



## Deleted member 111510 (19 Mai 2011)

bonjour,

avec Roland Garros qui commence je voudrais utiliser, pour la première fois, la web TV de mon FAI, Orange en l'occurence.
Donc je suis allé faire un tour sur la page concernée
http://www.orange.fr/bin/frameoep.cgi?u=http://webtv.guidetv.orange.fr/home.do?channelGuid=3
et là j'apprends que :

"Votre configuration nécessite une mise à jour :
      	      Votre Player Vidéo n'est pas compatible avec le service web  tv. Pour y accéder, nous vous recommandons de télécharger gratuitement  la dernière version du Player VLC et de cocher l'option plugin Mozilla  lors de l'installation du logiciel.											 		  

Télécharger VLC pour Windows
Télécharger VLC pour Mac

....
j'ai téléchargé leur player mais ça ne marche pas. 
J'ai essayé plusieurs manières mais rien à faire.
J'ai installé tour à tour toutes leurs versions, Idem
Est-ce que j'aurais mal configuré le truc ??? 

Avez-vous rencontré des problèmes avec ce player ?
Je précise que j'ai Léopard, Mac intel.


----------



## Nathalex (19 Mai 2011)

A une époque, il fallait non seulement le plug-in VLC mais surtout le faire marcher sur FireFox et pas Safari........


----------



## woozat (28 Mai 2011)

J'utilise WebTv sur Orange avec un Mac depuis des mois sans problème, mais depuis Roland Garos impossible de me connecter, une attente tourne en boucle ! J'ai mis à jour WebTv et VLC pour le même résultat négatif ... Impossible de trouver quoi que ce soit qui puisse aider chez Orange ...


----------



## NathanB (28 Mai 2011)

woozat a dit:


> J'utilise WebTv sur Orange avec un Mac depuis des mois sans problème, mais depuis Roland Garos impossible de me connecter, une attente tourne en boucle ! J'ai mis à jour WebTv et VLC pour le même résultat négatif ... Impossible de trouver quoi que ce soit qui puisse aider chez Orange ...



Idem, j'utilise l'application WebTV orange (disponible ici : http://thireus.dareyourmind.net/index.php/macos-apps/12-orange-tv-sur-votre-mac )depuis pas mal de temps mais depuis une semaine impossible de la faire fonctionner.
Je lance l'appli, VLC s'ouvre (comme d'habitude) mais je me retrouve face à un "Veuilez patienter" qui n'en finit pas.
Si quelqu'un est chez Orange et veut bien faire le test voir si ça fonctionne chez lui...

En tout cas, j'espere que c'est seulement passager, ça m'était vraiment utile.


----------



## NathanB (3 Juin 2011)

Je viens poster la réponse à mon problème :

Orange avait changé l'adresse de ses flux. Après avoir contacté le développeur de l'application, une nouvelle mise à jour est disponible et tout fonctionne à merveille (en téléchargement ici ).


----------



## loola (4 Juin 2011)

Il suffit de télécharger un logiciel "Silverlight" qui est compatible Mac/Safari et la mosaique des chaines s'ouvre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h14 ----------

Thireus m'a répondu et il vient de mettre a jour une nouvelle version de WebTV Orange qui marche super!

http://thireus.dareyourmind.net/WebTV_4.0_beta_Thireus.dmg

Il est génial ce mec.
Je propose que tous ceux qui utilisent son application, fassent une donation, cool non?


----------



## NathanB (4 Juin 2011)

loola a dit:


> Il suffit de télécharger un logiciel "Silverlight" qui est compatible Mac/Safari et la mosaique des chaines s'ouvre.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h14 ----------
> 
> ...



Sympa le doublon, c'est écrit juste au dessus de ton post. Sinon d'accord, Thireus a vraiment assuré.
Je préfère d'ailleurs cette solution à celle de Silverlight qui est un plugin de Microsoft bugant à longueur de journée et non compatible avec tous les navigateurs (comme Chrome par exemple) !


----------



## loola (4 Juin 2011)

j'ai découvert son message sur ma boite mail en même temps que je lisais la demande.
je viens de m'inscrire sur macgene. juste por partager la bonne nouvelle.


----------



## NathanB (4 Juin 2011)

Y'a pas de soucis, mais esaye de lire les discussions avant de poster pour éviter entre autres les doublons .
Bienvenue chez MacG en tout cas.


----------

